

Microsoft forges ahead with new home-automation OS - amirmc
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57423253-75/microsoft-forges-ahead-with-new-home-automation-os/

======
Schwolop
I haven't yet read the white paper (but will do so), however I question why
this needed to be a new operating system rather than just software to run on
an existing computer or even in the cloud? Is there anything here that can't
be handled by Windows?

